
Ask HN: What are your goals for 2019? - schappim
Happy New Year from Sydney, Australia!<p>It&#x27;s the time of year again, what are your goals for 2019? Mine are to start a new startup!
======
EnderMB
I've set some modest goals for this year.

* Fix my diet. I'm fit, but my diet is awful, and I feel awful for it. Rather than just cutting out "bad" things I'm going to do some actual research into what I should be eating, what's best for after exercise, how much and how late I should be eating, etc.

* Get married. As of Christmas I am now engaged, so most of this year will be wedding planning. We have an ambitious goal to book something this year.

* Become proficient in another language. I\ve spent a decade working with C#, and I've learned enough Ruby to be dangerous. I'd either like to use Python in anger on a non-trivial project, or pick up something a bit different like Kotlin or Rust.

* Compete in BJJ. I want to do at least one competition at blue belt before being promoted, and if I can get a medal to add to my silver medal at white belt I'll be very happy.

* Apply to a big tech company. I've never managed to get an interview, so I'd love to at least get an interview with one of the top six.

------
jelliclesfarm
It’s my last year to try and automate my farm. I will likely give up farming
if I can’t find some way to cut labour costs and be profitable.

~~~
lionpixel
Would love to hear what kind of things you already automated on your farm :)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Nothing I can discuss right now, unfortunately.

------
0x54MUR41
Previous related submissions:

* Ask HN: What is your goal for 2019? [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18746858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18746858) (8 comments)

* Ask HN: What’s your plan in 2019? [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18760636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18760636) (139 comments)

My goals are having enough sleep, making good habits, improving skills,
working on a side project, gaining weight, dating a girl etc.

------
apo
I'm starting with a 2018 review, as described here:

[https://medium.com/@schlaf/how-to-conduct-an-annual-life-
rev...](https://medium.com/@schlaf/how-to-conduct-an-annual-life-review-that-
will-catapult-you-into-the-new-year-d5aaffebac1f)

Then, I'm going to set some realistic goals based on what I find.

------
mortivore
Lose weight, track reading, vacation in Europe, keep a journal, drink more
water, make more money, develop technical skills.

So a few. Been working on breaking them down into manageable chunks.

------
chewyland
Enjoy a beer on my beach down the street every morning and keep on traveling.

Heading to Malta in 10 days, country number 45.

~~~
pizza
Visit Gozo!! I remember it was beautiful.

------
magma17
Become CEO of Google.

~~~
happppy
Don't forget to hire me without interview. I will pray for you.

------
soulchild37
Earn more from my products (e-books / apps), wouldn't say goal but hopefully a
stretch goal that the products profit can cover my living expense (~$700 a
month, I live in a relatively third world country).

My current monthly average earning from products are around $150 ish

------
nicholas73
Same thing we do every year, Pinky. Try to launch a successful SaaS!

------
lispytriz
Get accepted into YC S19! My co-founder and I weren't accepted to the W19
batch but we learned a lot from SUS and are continuing to build product and
talk to users.

------
happppy
Make more money. Do more for my parents and siblings. Move on with my life and
end shitty relationship once and for all.

------
TrueSelfDao
To be more disciplined. This year for sure!

------
tmaly
Come up with a better system to exercise and eat better.

------
miguelrochefort
Implement the _Getting Things Done_ methodology.

------
zapperdapper
Goal for 2019 is not to set goals.

OK I failed.

------
throwaway2021
Destroy another startup.

